# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  جابه‌جایی پزشکی بین سمنان و گرگان

## فرهود

ببخشید آیا کسی رو میشناسید که مایل باشه از دانشگاه علوم پزشکی گرگان با علوم پزشکی سمنان جابه‌جا بشه؟
من خودم دانشجوی پزشکی سمنان هستم.

----------


## فرهود

آیا میشه انتقالی هم گرفت؟

----------

